# Smoky Mountain Stars quilt from recycled men's shirts



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

This is still a work in progress, as it needs a skinny border and then a wider border of plaid rectangles. But I thought I'd show the main part of the quilt now that I have sewn it together.

Can you see my stars?

I loved making this from recycled shirts! I may have enough left to piece the back.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Very nice. I couldn't see the stars at first; then I squinted and there they were.


----------



## granker (Apr 3, 2012)

Beautiful, love the name as my folks are from the Smokies.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Love it! I've never seen that particular pattern and it is really an easy one. Love the shirting... Great colors. My kind of project. Terrific!!!!!,


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I forgot to say this is another of Bonnie Hunter's patterns, from the Quiltville.com site.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Awesome. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Love it! I've never seen that particular pattern and it is really an easy one. Love the shirting... Great colors. My kind of project. Terrific!!!!!,


Yes, just "Indian hatchet" blocks, alternated with plain blocks. It went together pretty fast. You'll have to try it!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

How very nice great way to use all those plaids. 

Robin


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Nice job!


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ingenious, thrifty, and excellent sense of color! Grand to see! I hope you enjoy finishing it and will post a pic of it. Thnx! I am starry eyed.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

thank you... after seeing my photos I realized a few blocks needed to be moved around, so I've done that now. I'm happier.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Yes, just "Indian hatchet" blocks, alternated with plain blocks. It went together pretty fast. You'll have to try it!


Thanks so much for the reference to her site. FANTASTIC! I have put it in my favorites for future use. That will be the first one though. I'm thinking of doing it in flannel. I love the shirting, but have a boatload of flannel and think it would be a great winter one... Good for guys too...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

It's wonderful Bonnie it makes even better that you can reuse shirts that still have life in them!


----------



## ga447 (Apr 16, 2013)

I love the quilt, Bonnie Hunter is so much fun to follow.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful. Yes, I can see the stars. Great job.


----------



## Quilter Pam (Mar 4, 2012)

Beautiful quilt! I love Bonnie Hunter!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

I love it.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Love it! Hubby isn't naked now, is he?


----------



## Regg (Nov 9, 2012)

Beautiful! Please show finished project.


----------



## nanswoolies (Apr 30, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

WandaT said:


> Nice job!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

beautiful!! and I do see your stars  I love a plaid quilt I think it has so much going on for it!! 

I have a friend who hand stitched a log cabin quilt using 1.5 inch strips.. all done in plaids! needless to say she won the blue ribbon..


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

WOW!
I love quilts!


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

Great job! It's quite a task working with all those straight lines in plaids and stripes and you did it beyond well done....


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

eggplantlady said:


> Love it! Hubby isn't naked now, is he?


LOL... no, most of these shirts were collected from church rummage sales! :lol:


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh this came out really nice.


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

Sewbizgirl said:


> This is still a work in progress, as it needs a skinny border and then a wider border of plaid rectangles. But I thought I'd show the main part of the quilt now that I have sewn it together.
> 
> Can you see my stars?
> 
> I loved making this from recycled shirts! I may have enough left to piece the back.


Stars in my eyes at first sight! Love it!!


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

Wonderful! I am in the process of collecting, dismantling and cutting men's plaid shirts from thrift shops for a string star quilt.
I love your stars!! Thank you so much for sharing! pj


----------



## CandyBar (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful. I love Bonnie's patterns also.


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Love it!! The stars are great!


----------



## storp (Jul 9, 2012)

I'll check out Bonnie Hunter soon. Your quilt is awesome! What a great use of older material. I think I may start saving pieces of old dresses, aprons, shirts and do one!!


----------



## cevers (Jul 8, 2011)

Fabulous! I love it!


----------



## Regg (Nov 9, 2012)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Yes, just "Indian hatchet" blocks, alternated with plain blocks. It went together pretty fast. You'll have to try it!


I would like to try it. What's the pattern name?


----------



## Regg (Nov 9, 2012)

Regg said:


> I would like to try it. What's the pattern name?


Oops! Didn't look back at title -got it!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I love it!!!! I've saved a few shirts from my Dad and my husband and always wanted to use them in a quilt. Haven't done quilting in a very long time but was "into" it for years ago. Nice pattern!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful!!! Hope you post a picture when it's fnished. Aloha... Bev


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Yes, the stars are very obvious to me! Lovely quilt top!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I'm glad y'all are seeing the stars. Maybe I should call this one "Seeing Stars". LOL.


----------



## waquilter (Mar 5, 2014)

Beautiful work!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

pjstitches said:


> Wonderful! I am in the process of collecting, dismantling and cutting men's plaid shirts from thrift shops for a string star quilt.
> I love your stars!! Thank you so much for sharing! pj


Please post it when you are finished!! I love plaid quits!

Making one has been on my quilting bucket list for a long time, but it is hard to find nice plaids in quilting fabric. And quilt fabric is so expensive now!! I recently bought a quilt magazine that had an amazing quilt pattern made with stripes, but was broken hearted to find the fabric had been discontinued. Even Google couldn't find enough of it for a quilt. I never thought of men's shirts - very cool on so many levels!

SewBiz, said it before and I'll say it again - you are amazing! Can you post it when you have quilted it? I can't wait to see it.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Forgot to add - do you remember when Fons and Porter had that quilting commercial where a piece of the husband's plaid shirt got added to a quilt while he was sleeping? When he woke up there was a big hole in his shirt!

How is YOUR husband doing, SewBizGirl? LOL!!


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Very very nice!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> Forgot to add - do you remember when Fons and Porter had that quilting commercial where a piece of the husband's plaid shirt got added to a quilt while he was sleeping? When he woke up there was a big hole in his shirt!
> 
> How is YOUR husband doing, SewBizGirl? LOL!!


My hubby is doing really well after two major surgeries and many hospitalizations. He's healing fine and gaining back his strength. Thanks for asking!

I didn't see the Fons and Porter commercial but it sure sounds funny.

I'll make sure you see the quilt when it's done.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

